# recommended routes for road biking in/near Park City, UT?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Better late than never: Anyone have any recommendations for routes in or around Park City, UT? Will be vacationing there next week, bringing the road bikes...and haven't even looked at a map yet!

Any must-do roads? Epic-but-not-too-epic climbs? (My wife is still nursing a knee injury so don't want to do too much extreme elevation.) Local cycle clubs we should hook up with?

Thanks.


----------

